# Aggresive Clown Loach!?!??!



## BigEyedFish (Jan 18, 2005)

k so i've never seen this behavior in my clown loaches, or clown loaches in general for that matter. But today right after feeding, I noticed the largest of my four clown loaches chasing and picking on one of my tiger barbs. I was intrigued, and watched as he chased the other clown loaches, my pleco, and tried to catch one of my gourami's....he did this for about 5 minutes, and now is just chillin. Ever heard of this type of aggressive behavior in clown loaches????

This may or may not be related, but i've been thinking possible I haven't been feeding them enough, which may lead to this behavior. I have 2 blue gourami's (about 3 inches) 8 tiger barbs (all about 1.5 inches) 4 clown loaches (4", 4", 5", 6.5") and a pleco (about 5"). I feed then bloodworms daily, four of the little inch by inch cubes (the frozen San Francisco brand) Is tis enough you think? They eat it up QUICK. 

Thanks in advance for help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MB75 (Jan 24, 2005)

What is the size of you tank? What are the water parametres? How often do you change water? What do you feed, besides bloodworms? (they should have lots of variety in food)

Loaches are not the "kindest" of fish and they tend to become mean if something is not right. They like a group, and you write that you have 4 of the same species, which is really good and so it should not be a problem. They like plenty of room around them, I do not know the size of your tank, so this might be an issue.
And of course the water parametres - if something isn't right, he might feel uneasy.

If you give us more information, maybe we can help!


----------



## Teelie (Feb 13, 2005)

Mine do that at every feeding. So far as I know it's a common behavior with them. Other people have reported their Clowns will similarly be aggressive during feeding but they just chase and never actually nip.

If they do it outside of feedng time, then you might want to worry.


----------

